# Team GBR Destroy the opposition at Hickstead



## Rambo (30 July 2010)

A truly fabulous result for GBR on home turf...winning the Nations Cup with over 3 fences in hand over Germany!

Well done Rob and the team


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2010)

Have had a brill afternoon watching on Sky sports, British team looked spot on a very well deserved win. A huge well done to the whole team.

( ps I have totally fallen for Billy Congo!)


----------



## Rambo (30 July 2010)

I first saw Billy Congo jumping a Newcomers at Pyecombe about 4 years ago...he caught my eye then. Also thought Hello Sailor was hugely impressive...


----------



## SJFAN (30 July 2010)

Not being willing to subscribe to Sky and with FEITV not being allowed to show it live in GB and Ireland, I could only check the scores from time to time.  Certainly a convincing victory (though of course it wasn't the top German team) and I'm delighted. I first saw Billy Congo 3 years ago and thought he had great potential.  Hallo Sailor (formerly Saillant D) has looked a good horse ever since Tina got the ride.  And Pom d'Ami has been so consistent throughout the series.  I look forward to watching the highlights on FEITV in due course.


----------



## AML (30 July 2010)

Not being willing to subscribe to Sky and with FEITV not being allowed to show it live in GB and Ireland, I could only check the scores from time to time

It did say that it wasn't being shown, but ... it was.


----------



## OskyWoskyPonio (30 July 2010)

I was there at Hickstead today and the horses looked and jumped fantastically!  Suprised the course caused so many problems in the first round for the other teams 
Agree that Billy Congo looked very impressive and really stood out


----------



## amage (30 July 2010)

What happened Dermot Lennon for Ireland in the second round?! Saw the E in results...Well done GBR


----------



## Rambo (30 July 2010)

amage said:



			What happened Dermot Lennon for Ireland in the second round?! Saw the E in results...Well done GBR
		
Click to expand...

Turned a somersault at the water...looked bad but both horse and rider walked away unhurt.


----------



## bahumbug (30 July 2010)

FABULOUS! Whooohooo! Go team GB! 
(bit chuffed in case you didn't guess....lol)


----------



## JCWHITE (30 July 2010)

Super performance from Team GB,watched on FEI TV.
Thought I heard a comment that a rider needs a new hip ??, was I dreaming this, anyone know who ?
Anyway, cant wait till Dublin...
JC


----------



## lolobundo (30 July 2010)

I was at hickstead today! It was such a fantastic win for the team! I love Billy Congo! Jc I think it might be nick Skelton. Can't wait for Ireland, wonder who will be on the team


----------



## badattitude (30 July 2010)

i read a report tonight that said it was not definate there would be a team for WEG. and also we should congratulate the French who cannot be beaten in the league now.


----------



## Rambo (31 July 2010)

Where did you read that ? I know that Rob has said all along that maintaining superleague status was always going to be the priority but i've never heard anything that said we wouldn't go to Kentucky.


----------



## badattitude (31 July 2010)

Rambo said:



			Where did you read that ? I know that Rob has said all along that maintaining superleague status was always going to be the priority but i've never heard anything that said we wouldn't go to Kentucky.
		
Click to expand...

i think on Horsetalk.co.nz. He was asked on thursday and friday about WEG and according to the report he wouldnt be definate about it. only 'probably' and 'likely' and 'if the horses/riders were ready'. I will try and find the link.


----------



## lolobundo (31 July 2010)

Just read that the team is the same four that jumped yesterday and Nick Skelton


----------



## wonkey_donkey (31 July 2010)

Was lucky enough to be there to watch it and they were all totally fantastic ...... the pressure on them was HUGE !!

Well done Will, Peter, Tina, Micheal & Rob and extra special well done to Tina for performing so well even after that NASTY fall at the wall in the speed class earlier in the day. 
Go girl !!!


----------



## blackhorse09 (31 July 2010)

Watched the highlight on Sky late last night and it was definitely worth staying up for! Great to see the British team doing so well on home soil, all of the horses looked in good form but Billy Congo really stood out for me- he really caught my eye at the Derby meeting and along with Nick Skelton's Carlo is one of the horses I'm most excited about seeing progress!


----------



## badattitude (31 July 2010)

lolobundo said:



			Just read that the team is the same four that jumped yesterday and Nick Skelton
		
Click to expand...

yes the team in Dublin is. That was in the article I read as well. Nick said somewhere else he wasnt prepared to take carlo to WEG this year. needs more experience etc and was loooking at 2012 with him.


----------



## LynneB (31 July 2010)

JCWHITE said:



			Super performance from Team GB,watched on FEI TV.
Thought I heard a comment that a rider needs a new hip ??, was I dreaming this, anyone know who ?
Anyway, cant wait till Dublin...
JC
		
Click to expand...


they said that on TV today too, that Ben Maher needed a hip replacement, they didn't say more than that though, bit random to just throw in and then not explain it I thought.


----------



## lolobundo (31 July 2010)

Oh wonder why Ben needs a new hip


----------



## Rambo (31 July 2010)

lolobundo said:



			Oh wonder why Ben needs a new hip
		
Click to expand...

Haha....pmsl....of all the British team who might need a hip replacement...Ben would be my last guess


----------



## starr_g (1 August 2010)

I am sure they said it was Nick Skelton who needed a hip replacement.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2010)

Rambo said:



			Where did you read that ? I know that Rob has said all along that maintaining superleague status was always going to be the priority but i've never heard anything that said we wouldn't go to Kentucky.
		
Click to expand...

Kentucky's not a priority for RH according to what was in the Telegraph, wonder whether that's changed given the result at Hickstead?

Article is here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...combinations-In-Nations-Cup-at-Hickstead.html


----------



## Rambo (1 August 2010)

teapot said:



			Kentucky's not a priority for RH according to what was in the Telegraph, wonder whether that's changed given the result at Hickstead?

Article is here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...combinations-In-Nations-Cup-at-Hickstead.html

Click to expand...

Rob has said all along that staying in the Superleague is the priority....but he isn't saying we won't send a team...just that he might give some less experienced combinations a try in Kentucky with a view to getting them ready for London 2012.


----------



## LynneB (2 August 2010)

well it was the oddest commentary, typical Mike Tucker though, you can never keep up with what he means.. I have to say if it was Ben he made a remarkable recovery today lol


----------



## BBH (2 August 2010)

Ha Ha surely Bens far too young for a hip replacement ??

Fantastic results for team GB.


----------



## Maesfen (2 August 2010)

Fantastic result on home turf, very proud of them.


----------



## Faithkat (2 August 2010)

My son and I were there on Friday and it was brilliant - well done Team GB especially so to Tina Fletcher who had a horrible fall in the previous class.

On a different note - we were very disappointed with the lack of spectators.  Watching  other Nations Cup rounds in other countries, the grandstands are packed but that certainly wasn't the case at Hickstead.  A real shame, especially as there were the usual plethora of free entry tickets in all sorts of publications.


----------



## Tiggerlilly (2 August 2010)

I was there at Hickstead, watching the Nations Cup and the atmosphere was incredible. Team GBR did us very proud. 
All the horses looked incredibly fit and ready, along with the riders. 
All future 2010 showjumping competitions should look good from now on...


----------

